# Airbrushing a case?



## luk3_duk3 (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a beginners airbrush kit that I got for Christmas. I want to paint realistic looking flames on my case, like these... http://www.coeus-inc.com/index.php?i=learn

Do you guys know of a good online tutorial for learning how to do this stuff? I'm really bad at painting, but I can't afford to buy a painted case. I have a Dell case, so I think flames on top of the black case would look pretty cool until I can afford a new computer.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I would not recommend painting your case. If you must, take it off and be careful not to get any paint anywhere near any of the components.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

What I do when I paint my cases is do this. Take everything out, so the case is empty. I then wet sand the case until its down to the metal. I use a spray can primer. Cover it completely. Wet sand it again. Primer again. Wet Sand. Spray can paint. Wet sand, paint, wet sand, paint. Usually letting it dry between painting and wet sanding. When wet sanding I usually just try to get it even, not taking anything off except the little bubbles/ridges, and just getting things nice and smooth. To help protect it let it sit for 24-48 hours then get a good quality car wax, and wax it.

Also I'll see if I can find a better tutorial.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

not all case parts are metal..hence some investigation into whether or not the paint you want to apply is compatible is in order...also, if spraying over existing paint same investigation is in order...

going to bare metal as danrak notes gets rid of said issues..

wet sanding should be done with a minimum of 300 grit wet/dry paper, I use 500 grit...and as danrak noted, said sanding is just to get rid of imperfections (dust, bubbles (?), orange-peel)...one thing to note here is that many 'paints' do not create an amalgamous layer..i.e. each layer is separate and distinct, so if you sand through a layer, it will leave what is called a 'witness ring'...lacquers are the opposite of this..each layer eats into the previous layer and you end up with a pretty much solid layer of the product at the end, hence wet sanding can go through a layer, and pretty much leave no mistakes...


----------



## marcmcnally (Feb 5, 2005)

*What about Laptops?*

I know this isn't the laptop thread, but what options are available for customizing the appearance of a laptop....I mean, talk about boring..they all look exactly the same except for the apples that have the cool blue apple thing (but their apples). Can you paint laptops? Any other ideas on customizing?

Marc


----------

